# From ARGOS TO BELLA BARISTA.....drip/filter coffee machines....what's your views



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Below

below


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Anybody tried any of the more popular drip machines and how you found them?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Used to have Russell Hobs which used a v60 like filter. At time I thought it was fantastic as I could programme so I woke up to fresh coffee. I think that if I still had it I would be less impressed.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I use the Behmor, which I think you've already had before


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> I use the Behmor, which I think you've already had before


I think the brazen did some great coffee, the drips down the front display and buttons worried me.....although this was when I did small brews.


----------

